
The Send to Kindle Button - davidw
http://www.kindlepost.com/2013/03/send-to-kindle-button.html
======
shn
I've been using Readability for over a year and am very happy with it. It
eliminates all the clutter and send me a very nice and readable document. If
you do not want to send but make the article "readable" that is also possible
with the plug-in. No need for a button either, I use shortcuts.

~~~
whattttttttt
I've got a readability button on my firefox toolbar that sends the current
article to my Kindle :)

------
paulgb
Kindle has had official (and third party) Chrome and Firefox extensions for
this for a while: <http://www.amazon.com/gp/sendtokindle/chrome>

~~~
johnjhayes
That's what I was thinking, I've been using that in Chrome for a long, long
time. But this is talking about a 'share' button directly on the web site, as
in it's in the list of 'share' buttons like fb, g+, email and all the rest.

I'm not really following why anyone would want to do it that way, if you have
a kindle and read web sites like that you likely already have the sendtokindle
extension. This seems to just be adding clutter to something I already
consider clutter. Guess I'm not the target market, as usual.

------
joeguilmette
All I ever wanted was a service that allows me to email a URL to an email
address and have the text ripped and forwarded to my Kindle... Someday...

~~~
gmu3
You can email in links to Instapaper and then have them delivered to your
Kindle. You can even have Instapaper batch them together for you and deliver
them at certain times.

~~~
joeguilmette
Does Instapaper still refuse to stitch articles? I remember that being a
dealbreaker the 18th time I went to check if that was really how a piece ended
:)

------
fierarul
Hm, this could entirely replace Instapaper for me.

Except I don't like their Chrome extension. The Instapaper bookmarklet seems
much more secure.

------
aresant
On the blog post announcing this and the actual landing page
(<http://www.amazon.com/gp/sendtokindle>) I was surprised not to see an actual
example of the button (or implementation on their own blog).

I found one a few clicks in:

<http://www.amazon.com/gp/sendtokindle/developers/button>

------
pipedreambomb
So... Could we see this in newsreaders for tablets like Feedly or Flipboard,
or is it an HTML embedded gizmo only?

------
rramsay
What's the easiest way to enable/create something like this for Nook Simple
Touch?

